# OK, who pulled the switches ? (Wilmington NC)



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

somebody turned the lights out last night at Wilmington NC. Not pointing any fingers, but fess up !

http://www.startribune.com/business/277194611.html


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

wildleg said:


> somebody turned the lights out last night at Wilmington NC. Not pointing any fingers, but fess up !
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/business/277194611.html


Here is the question, why are they shutting off the lights 6 hours before sunrise?:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Same guy wired part of O'Hare in ChiTown:

http://rt.com/usa/190920-ohare-airport-fire-cancel/


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

They might point the finger at the contractor, but no EC with half a brain would ever do any switching in that environment. If it needs to be shut off then somebody from the airport who's supposed to know better is gonna be the one shutting it off.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Same guy wired part of O'Hare in ChiTown:
> 
> http://rt.com/usa/190920-ohare-airport-fire-cancel/


what a jerk. he couldn't pick a place to commit suicide in private ?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

wildleg said:


> what a jerk. he couldn't pick a place to commit suicide in private ?


I know controllers have a high stress job but jeez.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

wanted to make a statement on the way out...knife wounds and burns?? ugly way to go about it.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

It was me, I confes.


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

It was this guy...


----------

